# Schweizer Mehrwertlobby jetzt ohne Schweizer Telefonsexkönig?



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2011)

http://blog.buetikofer.net/2011/09/22/«telefonsexkonig»-zu-heiss-fur-mehrwert-nummern-lobby/

2006 wurde der schweizerische Mehrwertlobbyverband SAVASS gegründet (hier im Forum von mir - öffentlich zumindest - neutral erwähnt), man wollte


> hart gegen «Schwarze Schafe» vorgehen, für einen «griffigen Jugendschutz» sorgen, den Wettbewerb wieder «transparent» machen.


 so der Aargauer SVP-Nationalrat U.G. 2006.

[Mancher erinnert sich vielleicht noch daran, dass P.G.'s Telebilling einst Rechnungen einer "Comet Media Ltd" eingetrieben hat... google
Das war nur einer von vielen Gründen, einen Verein kritisch zu beurteilen, der keine Ahnung von solchen Sachen hat oder haben will]

Während dieser damals angeblich nicht wusste, bei wem es sich bei der "treibenden Kraft" im Hintergrund, P*G*, handelte, haben wir uns immer wieder einmal mit diesem Herren beschäftigt (hier z.B., s.a. --> Lawa, --> Wapme, --> Yellow Access [hier: Y.G.*])

Nuja, jener P.G. zeigte sich als unbelehrbar:


> Weil er mit seiner Televox für Sexwerbung auf dem Zürcher Sender «StarTV» mitverantwortlich war, deren Angebote auch von Minderjährigen ohne grosse Schutzmassnahmen bestellt werden konnten, verurteilte ihn das Bezirksgericht Zürich wegen Pornographie zu einer Geldbusse von knapp 5000 Franken.





> unter anderem warb sie auch auf Facebook mit Angeboten im Graubereich. Anfang 2011 reichte die Lotterie- und Wettkommission (Comlot) eine Strafanzeige gegen G.s Telebilling ein, wie Comlot-Sprecher Manuel Richard az bestätigte. Dieser Vorfall dürfte das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht haben.


Jetzt ist er weg, nicht mehr im Vorstand...
aber der Nationalrat U.G. hat wenigstens inzwischen die Hüllen fallen lassen:


> «Der Wandel zu einer Kampforganisation ist jetzt vollzogen. Und das ist richtig so: Nur als unerschrockener, starker und aggressiver Interessenwahrer kann SAVASS für neue Mitglieder attraktiv sein.»


"aggressiver Interessenwahrer". Aha.

*
Y.G. und P.G. gelten als verkracht (Quelle), daher kann man das nicht zu P.G. rechnen.

Quellen:
http://www.beobachter.ch/konsum/multimedia/artikel/savass_sex-abzocker-mit-guetesiegel/
http://www.kassensturz.sf.tv/Nachri...l/SMS-Abos-Neues-Gesetz-will-Abzocker-stoppen
http://www.beobachter.ch/konsum/konsumfallen/artikel/telefonsex_falsch-verbunden/
http://www.ktipp.ch/themen/beitrag/1051603/Teurer_Wettbewerb_auf_Facebook
http://www.ktipp.ch/themen/beitrag/1034542/Kaltschnaeuzige_Hotlines


----------

